# Help Sexing Azureus???



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Im trying to help sexing my azureus. To me it looks like a female but I'm still new to this. Here's some pics:
Also it seems a bit underweight what do ya'll think? I ordered some termites and have been feeding them to it for the past week..



















Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

The coin in the lower picture is a quarter for size reference.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Ideally we'd need close up photos of the front toes, a side shot and a front shot showing the head and belly.

Check out this guide at Josh's Frogs. 

http://www.joshsfrogs.com/catalog/blog/2011/10/how-to-visually-sex-dart-frogs/


----------

